# Damaged Antigona



## hellopatricia

Ordered this bag off of Zulily, thinking I got myself a good deal.
I was so excited because this was my first Givenchy and it’s in the color that I wanted for so long— perfect for Autumn.
But look at the damages 
I thought there were scratches as well, but turns out it was glue…
And of course Zulily doesn’t offer returns or exchanges. I don’t know what I’m going to do with my self.


----------



## Love4MK

Was it purchased pre-loved or new?  I have purchased a few pre-loved bags with some minor damage and it doesn't bother me since I knew it was pre-loved.  If you bought it new, maybe you can call and tell them about the damage?


----------



## randr21

maybe its not clear in the pics, but it doesnt seem very noticeable. if it really bothers you, maybe source a leather paint in matching color and DIY, or take to specialist for consultation.


----------

